# Stock market talk



## evoke (20 Oct 2004)

hello i am an amatuer investor who is trying to become more of a professial. i would like to try and start up a thread for stock market talk and jargon of the market like the Financial issues thread.

it would help out absolute beginners to get the websites they should visit and how to understand the market better.

does anyone agree and how would i talk to the owner of this forum to get one started????


----------



## efm1 (20 Oct 2004)

Hi evoke,

Good idea but I think there already is such a forum in the Savings and Investments.

But what you could suggest is a sticky or key post on stockmarket and investing jargon.

Also, there are a good number of sites on the net that deal with the novice investor 

www.fool.co.uk/

www.investopedia.com/

efm


----------



## oilean (20 Oct 2004)

*Big Boss!!!*

Try sending him a PM

I am sure he would reply

Stu


----------



## evoke (21 Oct 2004)

*thanks*

i did not know that thank you for your reply i will look into that thread


----------

